# Tarpon guides



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a friend heading to Puerto Rico next week and is looking to do some fishing but not wanting to break the bank. Does anyone have any suggestions for possible Tarpon or some type of fishing on the east coast or near San Juan, any guides and fishing would be great.


----------



## nushagak (May 29, 2014)

***** guides in PR*

There are a couple charter operations that offer tarpon fishing trips in the mangroves around the port in San Juan. One of them has been around for the longest - dont know the name. I was told they have a good reputation. The word I got was that it gets crowded around there during days that the cruise ship comes in. Tarpon fishing is one of the "approved excursions".

If you dont mind a bit of extra travel you could get yourself to the island of Vequies. There was a guide over there 2 years ago you can find on the internet.

I spent 10 days down on the island 2 years ago and made a big circle. We did not stay in San Juan. The largest population of Tarpon are on the West coast down in Boqueron Bay. Do some satellite imagery research on google earth and it wont be hard to figure out why. It just has the best habitat. If you are willing to travel down to the SW corner of the island you will find good fishing. There is one guide down there. Literally only one guide. Light Tackle Adventures. I fished with him two days. Great guide. Put me on lots of tarpon. If you want a DIY experience, there is a hotel on the far SW peninsula of the island that you can rent kayaks from. This isolated hotel is very close to mangroves and a small marina where the local fisherman launch their Pangas. I hooked 2 big tarpon on the fly in this area. Did not land them. Hotel photos are beautiful but in truth the place is terribly run, food was horrible and offers a pretty crummy experience. We actually left that hotel 2 days early and forfeited our reservation funds so I could get my wife to a nicer place. But - there are tarpon there at that place and they are "easy" to get to if you like DIY.


----------

